# Screw size for adjustable Parallels



## Flightmap (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know what the screw size is for adjustable parallels?  I know they are 9/32" long but what diameter and pitch?

Ken


----------



## 18w (Jan 13, 2015)

I just went out to the shop and measured mine. My Brown&Sharpe made in the U.S.A. are 6-40. It may well depend on your brand of parallels.

Regards
Darrell


----------

